# Mundsley hospital..Norfolk



## Mikeymutt (Jun 25, 2018)

Mundsley hospital was originally built as a TB hospital,the first of its kind in the country as an open air one.situated near the coast and in a little valley with woods surrounding it,the hospital was placed perfectly for the recovery of paitents.it was built near a train staion and two roads led into it.so it was well isolated so the patients could feel at ease.it was constructed in 1889 and the timber clad main building was constructed by our local firm boulton and paul.it was modelled on similar ones in Switzerland and germany.the hospital closed in 1957 with big advancements in TB.it was bought by the national health service.who let it run down.in the nineties restoration of the building and opened as a drug and alcohol rehab centre.it was renamed the Diana,princess of wales treatment centre.administrators were called in around about 2008 and it closed its doors the next year.a few years ago a local builder who had suffered mental health decided to set up a private hospital and spent a lot of his time getting it ready.the setting was perfect for people recovering from mental illness.but last year the watchdog shut the place down with reports of mistreatment of patients.and various other complaints.i on a personal level found this to be disgraceful.i visited a close family member here for quite a while and at the local nhs hospitals,the treatment and care I experienced at mundsley was second to none.the patients loved it there and no one complained.said it was a really nice place to be,but at the nhs ones it was in my eyes disgusting.my personal opinion it was shut to cover the failings of the government run establishments..any way when visiting I noticed quite a few run down buildings.so I decided to go give them a look.the main building is a no go.well ocked up with a live bit next to it,but I was not to bothered about that its far too sparkly and clean for me and it had only been done up a few years ago.plus I has seen inside a year before,but I did get into all the derelict bit which were rather nice.


The first part is the nurses quarters.this is situated a little way from the main hospital block.its almost like a house.it was blocked of in the middle,so had to accsess it from two ways.the first half is in reasonably good condition.the far half is a stark contrast with collapsed roofs and unstable floors.



























































































Next is the wards,not really a lot to see here really.a two storey more modern building that has been stripped and work started.they were going to do these wards up as part of the hospital makig it the biggest private institute in the country for mental health.






















And finally in the woods was lots of huts and these were used for patients to have there own space but close to the hospital still,they were nearly all empty but found a nice one at the back of the woods.


----------



## UrbandonedTeam (Jun 25, 2018)

Good find, lots of lovely natural decay


----------



## jsp77 (Jun 25, 2018)

I enjoyed that Mikey, the decay has set in well


----------



## HughieD (Jun 26, 2018)

That's a great report and set of pix mate. Tinged with sadness though. Some parts have really decayed. That pic of the caravan is proper surreal.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 27, 2018)

Thank you all.some parts were just way past decay


----------



## smiler (Jun 27, 2018)

Enjoyed that Mikey, you shot some lovely pics of dereliction, Thanks. 

Couldn't resist the Belfast could ya,


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 27, 2018)

smiler said:


> Enjoyed that Mikey, you shot some lovely pics of dereliction, Thanks.
> 
> Couldn't resist the Belfast could ya,&#55357;&#56839;



Thank you smiler.i do still look for them and think of you when I see one and will always get a pic of one


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 27, 2018)

Thats one of the funniest bog shots I've seen in a long time mikey...the collapsed handrail and toilet seat, brilliant

Definitely some decent decay goin on in there, love that chair and lampshade with all the ivy comin in through the window too, smashing shots! That little weasel or stoat makes a change from the typical urbex pigeon too!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 28, 2018)

Thanks pv.most people know I have a thing for toilets.i always try to capture them.so the none existent one was perfect really.i was shocked to see a stoat.never seen one before.alive or dead.


----------

